# Minnetonka boots or UGGS?



## moccah (Jul 29, 2008)

I'm very doubting if I should buy the Minnetonka snowboots or Uggs

They look almost the same, someone not knowing the brand minnetonka would probably think they are fake uggs...

So what do you think? just go with the plain old ugg boots everyone is wearing (in holland though...) or do something different this time and try out Minnetonka??

These are the minnetonka boots Im talking about







But I kinda like this model more






Your opinions please


----------



## Nick007 (Jul 29, 2008)

I think they same as you! I would wonder if people would think they were some sort of fake knock off, lol.


----------



## laurafaye (Jul 29, 2008)

I would say UGGs simply because I've never heard of Minnetonka and would assume myself that they were fake UGGs  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> How much are these Minnetonkas?


----------



## moccah (Jul 29, 2008)

Yes I agree nick007

Although the minnetonka boots are not really cheap, cheaper than the uggs but still...

I do think the sunburst by ugg is a bit nicer looking than the minnetonka ones

Does anyone know a website where you can buy the uggs cheaper than store prices? and where you can pay by paypal?

Originally Posted by *laurafaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I would say UGGs simply because I've never heard of Minnetonka and would assume myself that they were fake UGGs  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> How much are these Minnetonkas? The sunburst looking minnetonkas are about 100 euro (about $150)The sunburst are in holland 300 euro (store prices)


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jul 29, 2008)

Neither are worth the money, imo.


----------



## bella1342 (Jul 29, 2008)

I love my Uggs.... but I get them for next to nothing because my sister sells them at her store.


----------



## -Chelsey- (Jul 29, 2008)

I'd say get the Uggs. I didnt even know Uggs were around anymore! lol


----------



## Gwendela (Jul 29, 2008)

I think my first pair of Moccasins came from Minnetonka so they get my vote. Minnetonka is a name I've heard my whole life. My Grandma always wore their moccs.


----------



## moccah (Jul 29, 2008)

Gwendela I know minnetonka from their moccasins as well, but since a while they also sell those lookalike sunburst

I do think the sole of the minnetonka shoes is a bit more stable than the ugg ones, especially for outdoor use they are better in my opinion

But I'm still doubting which one to buy...

The minnetonka fits my financials better since my new study costs me a lot of money


----------



## Make-up_Hawk (Jul 30, 2008)

I say the Uggs. I have the exact same pair you posted, in the same color (the second one).


----------



## ricababyy (Jul 30, 2008)

Uggs.. just cause I'm super loyal to them


----------



## Bec688 (Jul 30, 2008)

I'm aussie...I'm biased, uggs


----------



## bebexkhmergrl (Jul 30, 2008)

I don't like neither, I think they both aren't that cute

and plus I've seen them worn on just about every girl

I know.

But that's just own opinion. If you like them then you

should get them!


----------



## Gwendela (Jul 31, 2008)

Originally Posted by *moccah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Gwendela I know minnetonka from their moccasins as well, but since a while they also sell those lookalike sunburstI do think the sole of the minnetonka shoes is a bit more stable than the ugg ones, especially for outdoor use they are better in my opinion

But I'm still doubting which one to buy...

The minnetonka fits my financials better since my new study costs me a lot of money





I would go with the least expensive. I really think that having a name brand tag doesn't always mean that your getting the better shoe. Then again I have a pair of boots that look like uggs but aren't. I call them my f'uggs. I was pregnant last winter and wanted something I could just pull on that were comfy and would keep my feet warm. They worked.


----------

